# Tuloy



## ranado

tuloy pa rin.
What that meaning..?
Pls make some sentences ..
Thank you .....


----------



## mataripis

keep on going and  continues.

Come inside- tuloy ka!/ ipagpatuloy mo lang- do it continously/ Matutuloy ba ?- will it happen?


----------



## ranado

ipagpatuloy how become ...
ipagpa wht tht meaning
salamat po...


----------



## mataripis

Ipag is attachment to root word. It means go on or do it in the case of IPAG+PATULOY.But when attached to different word like walang bahala (no worry) ,it has the meaning Disregard.


----------

